# Suche Tutorial, Textur oder Effekt für Metalloberfläche



## CandyMan (31. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem Tutorial oder einem Effekt, mit dem ich ein abgenutzes Stück Blech herstellen kann.
Die Suche hier im Forum hat leider nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gehabt.
Die Metalloberfläche soll so aussehn wie auf dem Bild im Anhang, denn ich will diese Erkennungsmarken kopieren, sprich für mich selbst machen und gleichzeitig als Vorlage nutzen können um später mehrere davon zu erstellen.

Hat da jemand einen Tip, ne Textur oder sonstwas das mir weiterhelfen könnte ?..

Vielen Dank schonmal vorab, Gruss Candy

EDIT: also ich weiß nicht wieso aber bei mir wird der Dateianhang nicht angezeigt, daher hier nochmal hochgeladen.


----------



## der_Jan (31. Januar 2006)

Schau mal ein oder zwei Themen weiter unten, das mit dem Metalrohr, was gnädiger weise jemand aus der Versenkung geholt hat. Da steht die grundlegende Technik für deine Frage drinne.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=20087

Und dort: http://www.deaddreamer.com/v10/tuto/metal.html

Wenns nicht weiterhilft schreib ich zu Hause noch ein kleinen HowTo.


----------



## CandyMan (31. Januar 2006)

Erstmal vielen Dank für den Hinweis, aber das geht nicht so recht in die Richtung die ich mir vorgestellt hatte.
Wenn du dir mal mein Beispielbild genau ansiehst, dann stellst du fest das die Schattierungend in dem Metall die eine Abnutzung simulieren sollen, relativ ungleichmässig sind und dadurch sehr echt wirken.
Bei dem rostigen Rohr ist mir das Silbermetallische zu geradlinig und das rostige Ergebnis eben zu rostfarben 

Wenn du da noch ein bessere Lösung hättest wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.
Auch wäre ein Tip für die Kugelekette ne sehr nützliche Sache 
Falls du noch einen Tip haben solltest wie ich die schwarze Plastikeinfassung der Erkennungsmarke besser machen könnte, wäre ich auch sehr begeistert, denn meine wirkt irgendwie komisch finde ich, hier ein beispiel:
Ich habe versucht mit einer Textur und diversen Effekten und Filtern das Blech zu kopieren, ist aber sehr schlecht gelungen wie du siehst.


----------

